# What 3DS XL colors are available? (US)



## Lotus (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm planning to buy a new 3DS XL for me but all I see is blue & red!! I want full black or full white


----------



## Justin (Dec 1, 2012)

Beauller said:


> I'm planning to buy a new 3DS XL for me but all I see is blue & red!! I want full black or full white









Unfortunately, that's all you have for options in North America. Full white is reserved for Japan and Silver/Black is everywhere but North America. Although, I have heard reports that there's a Pink/White one at K-Mart here. Not sure how reliable that is.


----------



## Jake (Dec 1, 2012)

Justin said:


> Unfortunately, that's all you have for options in North America. Full white is reserved for Japan and Silver/Black is everywhere but North America. Although, I have heard reports that there's a Pink/White one at K-Mart here. Not sure how reliable that is.



The pike/white one is legit.
I've seen various pics of them.


----------



## Lotus (Dec 1, 2012)

I guess I'm buying red


----------



## PapaNer (Dec 1, 2012)

Beauller said:


> I guess I'm buying red



I bought 3 3DSXL's about 3 months ago.  Two blue ones and one red one.  Not all for me of course, I bought one for my lady and my mother as well, but my lady wanted blue and I wanted to surprise my mother, so I let her pick between the two.  She chose red, and I didn't know it at the time, but the red one just looks better straight out of the box.  It's a good choice.


----------



## Caius (Dec 1, 2012)

I have the red one. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Jake (Dec 1, 2012)

Justin said:


> Full white is reserved for Japan



Just noticed this now but Australia has full white, but it comes in a bundle with MK7 or mario 3D


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 1, 2012)

I just went to Nebraska Furniture Mart today and looked at the 3DSXL options. Only Red and Blue as far as I can tell.


----------



## Lotus (Dec 2, 2012)

Jake. said:


> Just noticed this now but Australia has full white, but it comes in a bundle with MK7 or mario 3D



I saw it, Is there any reason to not release the full white in The US?!


----------



## Mairmalade (Dec 2, 2012)

Zr388 said:


> I have the red one. It's gorgeous.



As do I. 

OP, check flyers of local retailers if you want something other than blue/black or red/black. I've seen *Pink now available* at my Walmart and Toys R Us.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 2, 2012)

Just read a rumor that the full black is coming December 16th. Gamestop leaked, so who knows.


----------



## Lotus (Dec 3, 2012)

Tom said:


> Just read a rumor that the full black is coming December 16th. Gamestop leaked, so who knows.



I hope so


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2012)

Tom said:


> Just read a rumor that the full black is coming December 16th. Gamestop leaked, so who knows.



would consider getting full black /not racist


----------



## Berry (Dec 3, 2012)

The full white XL is available in Europe, as well! It's not 'Japan-only'. I bought my lovely White XL along Mario Kart 7 on November 18th. In Europe you have blue/black, red/black, silver/black, completely white and soon there will be a Pikachu-XL... America doesn't get any good colour. I would wait until a colour comes that YOU like, I personally love the white one, but I would have bought a completely black one, too!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 25, 2012)

Haz to be red or blue or No blanco para ti!


----------



## Nooblord (Jan 25, 2013)

I want the silver one. They need to freakin' hurry up and send it this way.


----------

